# Is Kevin Garnett Leaving Hints



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

check this article out

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/51066.htm


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

He'll probably come back and say he didn't really mean it like that commercial he did.

Either that, or he knows something we don't. Because no way, no how, are Knicks going to be good anytime soon.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he couldn't leave because if he is in it for the money like I think he is, he can't get paid better than he can like if he stayed with the TWolves.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*THAT is the big question with KG!*



> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> he couldn't leave because if he is in it for the money like I think he is, he can't get paid better than he can like if he stayed with the TWolves.


Is KG in it for the money?

Or was he too young to realize that when you take as much as he did, it does NOT leave money to get the best talent to surround you? 

Was he misled by greedy agents?

It doesn't take too much brain power to realize that the MORE money The Star takes, the LESS money there is to get them excellent teammates they need to win it all - and every Star or Duo of Stars NEED their teammates to help them win it all.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

but the player has a say in the contract, it's not like the agent has the final and all the say in what the contract is. Come on, Garnett not in it for the money, then why did he strap the Wolves the way he did?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> but the player has a say in the contract, it's not like the agent has the final and all the say in what the contract is. Come on, Garnett not in it for the money, then why did he strap the Wolves the way he did?


Thinking back you are 21 years old and the teams says I can give you 126 million dollars over 6 years do you want it. Who in they're right mind is going to say NO


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Well, this brings up a question. Will the Wolves try to re-sign him, or do you think he'd ask for an even bigger contract. I think if KG would take his pay down a little bit, they could go out and get themselves a good PG that isn't Terrel Brandon, and a good center, and they'd be deeper in the playoffs every year.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Well, this brings up a question. Will the Wolves try to re-sign him, or do you think he'd ask for an even bigger contract. I think if KG would take his pay down a little bit, they could go out and get themselves a good PG that isn't Terrel Brandon, and a good center, and they'd be deeper in the playoffs every year.


I think that now that KG has his millions(I mean he can't begin to spend the interest off of the millions), I think he does A "Barkley" and resigns for a lot less, they get him help, and he experiences WINNING because now he is truly "unselfish" in his decision to not break the bank.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that now that KG has his millions(I mean he can't begin to spend the interest off of the millions), I think he does A "Barkley" and resigns for a lot less, they get him help, and he experiences WINNING because now he is truly "unselfish" in his decision to not break the bank.


I sure hope that is the case. The Wolves would definitely be contenders.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I sure hope that is the case. The Wolves would definitely be contenders.


I agree! If they get KG the help he needs(reminds me of TMac), watch the TWolves go deep into the playoffs.

One thing they need is a TMac type player to go along with KG and also - hopefully, THud grows into being a good PG. I think THud is working hard at trying to be what this team needs in a PG. Let's hope so.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

If KG resigns in Minnesota, I'll be shocked.

I look for him to bolt to the new Charlotte franchise. Maybe, it's just me, but think about it...

Although he started out in SC, the move to NC could do him well, get him close to his family, etc. 

He starts clean with a new franchise, which is also black-owned. I know it may sound ludicrous, but it isn't. People are going to be knocking down the door to play for a "black" organization. 

I've thought about this for a couple days and I think KG goes South.

Just my two cents.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> If KG resigns in Minnesota, I'll be shocked.
> 
> I look for him to bolt to the new Charlotte franchise. Maybe, it's just me, but think about it...
> ...


This I can agree with and I dont think unlike past expansion Franchises this team will be bad long. Maybe 1 year then if they were to get Garnett. Just forsight. If Milicic doenst get allowed for the 03 draft. Charlotte has #1 for 04 the get Milicic and have Garnett. Scary thought


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Chances are the Charlotte franchise would overpay him, just to get A superstar player from the get-go. Good thinking Retro.

BTW TR, I think Hudson is going to be a good PG. I think if they get a good center...they will be a very good team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Maybe KG might bolt, but he always says he wants to win and he can't win with a 2nd expansion team.

I still don't understand why Charlotte gets another team?! I mean the east already has 1 extra team more than the west and now the east gets watered down EVEN more with another expansion team? What bad planning by the so-called business brass of the NBA.

Hopefully, Charlotte goes into the Atlantic division because the Central division is overloaded enough - already!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Maybe KG might bolt, but he always says he wants to win and he can't win with a 2nd expansion team.
> 
> I still don't understand why Charlotte gets another team?! I mean the east already has 1 extra team more than the west and now the east gets watered down EVEN more with another expansion team? What bad planning by the so-called business brass of the NBA.
> ...


I think the franchise will have worse fan support than before. They won't have any good players (most likely) in there first year...in any case, couldn't they move Charlotte to the Western conference?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the franchise will have worse fan support than before. They won't have any good players (most likely) in there first year...in any case, couldn't they move Charlotte to the Western conference?


Maybe they can - SHOULD - move New Orleans into the Midwest division, which makes sense geographically!

Then Charlotte could stay in the Atlantic divsion, which makes sense, since they're located on the east coast.

That way the western and eastern divisions would be equal for a change - EXCEPT the east gets screwed again with another expansion team, while the west inherits the powerful Hornets!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the franchise will have worse fan support than before. They won't have any good players (most likely) in there first year...in any case, couldn't they move Charlotte to the Western conference?


I think you are going to be absolutely shocked. 

Charlotte is a highly ethnic city and putting a team in there with black ownership that will be very marketable (just look at BET) - I'll say they'll lead the league in attendance again.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you are going to be absolutely shocked.
> ...


Retro, good point. I didn't know that the owner of BET was the owner until yesterday. So, I suppose there will be nothing to be shocked about now.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Okay, I just read the first couple posts so I don't know if you changed topics but I read in a book. I am sorry I can't recall, which makes this rather debatable. But I did read it!!. Anyway I remember reading that the Wolves offered him 121 million ( I think, somehwere near there) and he rejected and told them to get back to him when they were serious. Sure it sounds rather debatable and unofficial but I love him as a player but he loves his money


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Okay, I just read the first couple posts so I don't know if you changed topics but I read in a book. I am sorry I can't recall, which makes this rather debatable. But I did read it!!. Anyway I remember reading that the Wolves offered him 121 million ( I think, somehwere near there) and he rejected and told them to get back to him when they were serious. Sure it sounds rather debatable and unofficial but I love him as a player but he loves his money


That's ridiculous...if that's true, KG really has a problem. :sigh:


----------

